
Ask HN: Landing a Job Interview at Microsoft Research ? - haidrali
I have spent one and half year in software development along with working in NLP topics like Summarization, Topic Extraction and Classification. 
I would like to have a career at Microsoft Research. Can anyone please guide me how to lang interview at Microsoft Research or any other leading research institute&#x2F;company in Natural Language Processing
======
reality_czech
First spend 6 years getting a PhD at a top-tier university. While you're
there, publish awesome groundbreaking research. When you graduate and realize
there's no jobs in academia, then you can crash at MSR for a year or two...
assuming it even still exists by then. They closed the Silly Valley office
this year and who knows what's next.

------
johnloeber
Do you have serious research experience at the postgraduate level?

Working as a software dev doing what is -- no offense intended -- entry-level
NLP will not land you an interview at MS Research. If you want to have a shot
at applying to MS Research, I suggest you publish at least one paper in the
domain in which you want to do work there.

Also, people rarely have 'careers' at MS Research. Most MS Researchers I know
went there for one or two years after getting their PhDs and then did
something else.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
We have post docs but most fulltime employees are long term. And that's what
makes getting a job in the Redmond or Cambridge labs so hard: Turnover is very
low.

------
bosky101
Apply to [http://insightdatascience.com/](http://insightdatascience.com/)

~~~
haidrali
Thanks

